# Rhinoscopy



## nkemp (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello,


Please help!   We bill for rhinoscopy using codes 31231 and 31575 w/ modifier 59. Is it ok to also bill a prolonged service 99354 or do the rhinoscopy codes allow for the time you spend doing the procedure?   I always thought the codes allowed for the time you spend performimg the procedure.    Any place I can go to get more information regarding this? 

Thanks for your help!!  nicole


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Aug 23, 2010)

I am sorry to tell you, but that is not proper coding of a rhinoscopy. 

heres some information. if you have a procedure note it would be much more helpful. what prompts you to bill a 31231 and 31575? 

*31231*
After administration of topical anesthesia, the physician inserts an endoscopic device which is extended from the nostrils to the posterior edge of the soft palate and into the nostril. The physician may also look at the anterior portion of the nasal cavity and often requires multiple passes to examine the meatus, turbinates, and openings of the sinus cavities. Due to the fact that physician uses an endoscope, no incision is required during the procedure.

*31575*
After administration of anesthesia, the physician inserts a flexible fiber optic laryngoscope into the nose and views the laryngeal and hypopharyngeal structures along with proper visualization of the vocal folds.

*Terminology*

A flexible fiber opticlaryngoscope(e.g. Upsher, Bonfils) is a pencil-thin, flexible fiber optic scope that is inserted through the nose and is threaded down the throat. It is used to see the difficult parts of intranasal and throat area structures. The image is transmitted from the tip point of the fiber end to the eyeball or camera, providing a better and more clear view.The procedure is relatively non invasive and does not produce trauma


----------

